# Help - Lighting Problem.



## SineadandTony (Jul 22, 2009)

Yesterday morning just before I left Aosta in Italy heading for the Mont Blanc Tunnel we discovered that a fault had appeared in the lighting system on our MH (Autotrail Arapaho). I will explain the sequence of events. . . Had to reverse the MH to the service point so had Hazards working along with reversing camera. . when I finished emptying I noticed that the reversing camera was still on even in forward gear. That is the first time that has ever happened. Then I noticed the fault light showing on the instrument panel. I checked my front lights. . all seemed fine but I had nothing at the back. . no indicators, brakelights or tail lights. I took the very risky decision to drive on and arrived safely in Macon at 4pm yesterday. It was then I noticed that when I removed the key from the ignition the parking lights at the front and the tail lights stayed on for about 1 minute. . similiar to the lights when you lock the van using central locking.
This morning I got up and checked the lighting on the MH. . . and would you believe. . the fault has disappeared. . Great news BUT will it happen again?
Has anyone ever experienced a problem like this or can anyone point me in the right direction to get the problem sorted?

All help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Can't help with your specific problem SineadandTony but had something like it last year.

Tried to reverse out of unmanned toll booth with Citroen toad on the back. Noticed reversing camera and gages were not working.
Pulled into layby and turned engine off to look for solution. Then found could not start engine.

Transpired No.2 20 amp fuse had blown in glove box due to fault on electrical link to toad. So check these fuses initially. It's also possible on your later van they are thermal trips.

Ray.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I guess that your reversing camera is fed from your reversing lights in turn which are fed from a switch on your gearbox. If so I would suspect that an temporary earth problem arose.

As many feeds will share one or two earth returns you can get a fault if you lose one of them (say the LH rear cluster) and lamps that should act in parallel are connected in series and a lamp with say 6V on won't do more than glimmer. However a small voltage might work the camera which not normally be switched on in forward movement. In this case it could be that the earth return was being provided solely by the camera connection but without a wiring diagram its difficult to do anything but guess.


If it happens again at a first look I would concentrate on earth connections.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't understand 'canbus' but I bet ity has something to do with it.

When in France recently the cruise control stopped working. After a lunch stop it resumed normal service.
I can only think that switching off and then back on is similar to re-booting a computer and resets the electomagical wotsits.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

It could be as simple as an intermittent reversing lamp bulb. Have you removed them/it to check there is no corrosion and/or replaced it/them?.

C.


----------



## SineadandTony (Jul 22, 2009)

Actually I did forget to mention that the Cruise Control didnt work either yesterday on the drive to Macon. Going to take the MH for a drive shortly and make sure everything is working. Hopefully it was just a temporary glitch that has worked itself out but all info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

In that case the Brake Light sounds a favourite. No brake light and no cruise control as it monitors the brake pedal switch.

Check your lamp clusters for good connections and bulbs.

C.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I agree with CliveMott. I have been towing a MK1 KA and if I left the heater blower in the on position and braked it would blow the brake light fuse. That disabled my sprintshift and cruise 8O


----------



## SineadandTony (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks everybody for your suggestions. Well we are home safe and sound without any further lighting problems. One issue that did come to light on our drive back from Paris to Calais was that when I engaged Cruise control it worked perfectly until I overtook a vehicle and then moved back into the inside lane. . when I indicated right the cruise control disengaged. . so any further ideas????


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Canbus.........

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Controller_area_network

http://www.bridgwater-electronics.co.uk/p_59_What+is+CAN+Bus?.php

.........Is almost certainly at the root of the problem.

Things like lights no longer have a simple power supply and earth connection they have a control unit that reads a signal from two network wires controlled by the ECU, does what it's told and then takes any power it needs from a "ring main".

Adding anything to a canbus system can cause the sort of problem you had from time to time.

Shutting it down and turning it on again usually causes a "reboot" and clears most faults.

Or so I've been told.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

I would plug for an earth fault to your off side rear light cluster, strip clean and spray with WD40

Best Regards
Broom


----------

